# Aqua Clicquot Club Bottle



## missblue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am new here. I'm looking for some info about a Clicquot Club bottle. It's aqua, has Clicquot Club embossed on the front, and just an eskimo logo on the base. No numbers or markings. I will post a pic soon. Thanks!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a very common soda bottle at least around these parts.  (Maine) You can find them with paper labels in the antique shops from time to time.  I leave em behind when I dig them.  I'm not sure of the history of the company, but you can probably research it easily.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the blue clubhouse, missblue,

 We're looking forward to your photos. While we're waiting, here's a bit on Clicquot Club.

 "Founded in 1881 in Millis, Massachusetts, the beverage company was built by Henry Millis from money he had received from his father Lansing Millis. The company produced mainly sparkling cider for the first few years but later on Millis would experiment in other flavors as well. The sparkling cider was soon dropped and the company began focusing mainly on ginger ale. In 1885 the town of Millis, MA was founded in his family name. During this time the soda company hired a significant amount of the town's residents and would continue to do so for years to come. Millis continued to improve upon his beverages through his philosophy of making the drinks as though he were making them for his own friends. He imported high-quality exotic ingredients including Jamaican ginger, and Cuban pure refined sugar. These two were the key ingredients to his ginger ale making the company stand out in this field..." There's more @ wiki-clicquot.






 "*Announcer*: Look out for the falling snow, for itâ€™s all mixed up with a lot of ginger, sparkle, and pep, barking dogs and jingling bells, and there we have a crew of smiling Eskimos, none other than the Clicquot Club Eskimos tripping along to the tune of their own marchâ€”â€œClicquot.â€ From.


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2011)

Musta been alot sold as it is common here where I live in Georgia too...JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I wonder are the Alaskan looking guys playing banjos Alaskan Hillbillies?Be a good name for a band!JAMIE


----------



## rockbot (Aug 25, 2011)

Too funny Jamie![]
 I hadn't noticed the banjo's till you pointed it out.

 This one dump I dug some years ago had a jillion of those. [>:]


----------



## missblue (Aug 25, 2011)

hey, thanks for the info, surfaceone! 

 here's a pic. it's not the best but yeah. 

 there is also a triangle mark with an R at the base. i read that would put it between 1927-1946. anyone know a way to figure a more specific date? there's no numbers on the bottom. i have a green one as well but i thought this one would be older.


----------



## VTdigger (Aug 25, 2011)

I've found quite a few of them I had 2 saved from when I was a kid but they were green just embossed "Clicqout club". I find them alot at dumps and just leave em.  I've also found some Clicqout Club's with a painted label, with the Eskimo kid  on the front.  They make quite a few different painted label bottles.
 http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedc3.htm


----------



## missblue (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks! that list is really helpful!


----------



## tftfan (Aug 26, 2011)

We find um in Mich. also.


----------

